# H: FW Bloodthirster W: Paypal



## gohkm

Hi,

I put up this same FW Bloodthirster on sale at WarGamesMarket a fortnight ago, but the winning bidder has literally done a runner and worked me over. 

So, the item is still in hand. Does anybody want a Forgeworld Bloodthirster? Brand-new, comes in 3 boxes. You can have it at cost (same price as the FW store - 125 Sterling pounds) plus postage. 

Or, if you're in Sydney, get in touch with me and we can arrange a hand-over cash-on-delivery thing. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## killmaimburn

Can you tell me the conversion from sterling pounds to USD? Our economy is so bad I can't look at how weak the dollar is...


----------



## gohkm

According to the conversion calculator at www.oanda.com, 125 Sterling pounds translates to 224.33 USD or 272.51 AUD, based on the FOREX rates dated 14 Sep 2008.


----------



## trippas

I stopped using Paypal tears ago. Nowadays, I pay practically everything with crypto. I even most often choose crypto asset when trading on a forex site. And what do you think about digital money? I am happy that crypto adoption continues and more and more Forex brokers allow you to trade digital money. I find the latest information on the tradersunion.com site.


----------

